# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Файлы зашифрованы с расщирением .crrrrroorrr [email protected] ,появился ли дешифратор?

## Sps

Файлы зашифрованы с расщирением .crrrrroorrr

 Шифрование происходило в конце ноября 2012


 Главное ,что хочу узнать появилось ли решение или сам дешифратор?


_Внимание! Все ваши файлы зашифрованы с использованием новейших крипто алгоритмов.
Для расшифровки файлов вам необходимо пополнить кошелек в платежной системе WebMoney.
Оплату можно произвести в любом терминале оплаты, для этого пополните кошелек_
_Почта [email protected]  - почта уже не работает_ 

 Гугл показал, что использовались ещё другие адреса (связь с кошельком вебмани)


[email protected]  расширение  .fuckyou
[email protected]   расширение  .govno


 Спасибо!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Sps

Есть ли решение для .crrrrroorrr ?
Декрипторы Касперского и Веба на данный момент не расшифровывают не один из файлов.
И известно ли через, что произошло заражение?

----------


## Sps

Приветствую всех.
Может появился дешифратор или какое решение?
.crrrrroorrr [email protected]
Спасибо

Файл для примера приложил, в архиве.

----------


## mike 1

Похоже на GpCode, но у нас расшифровки нет. Попробуйте написать в техподдержку Лаборатории Касперского при наличии лицензии на антивирус.

----------

